# Jay Peak  Sat Jan 23



## neon (Jan 25, 2016)

Nice snow overall at Jay.  Glades open, deep troughs and some obstructions but decent.
JFK, Kitzbeuhl and I'm sure others were nice soft bumps and lots of lines to pick.
No crowds !
True NE big skiing.  Needs another 6 to 12 for next wkend
Dana


----------

